
Show HN: Overview of top cryptocurrencies - kilimchoi
http://coingenius.io/coins
======
mtgx
Not bad. Do you plan to add more coins in the future? Also, I wouldn't mind
seeing HTTPS/Let's Encrypt.

~~~
kilimchoi
Yea, I will be gradually adding more coins. Sure, will add SSL.

~~~
mtgx
By the way, I think Stratis also has a partnership with Microsoft now.

~~~
kilimchoi
Yes but I do not think they have launched anything yet.

